# Laparoscopic Meckel's Diverticulectomy



## graciejean (Apr 7, 2010)

How would you code Laparoscopic Meckel's Diverticulectomy? 44238- unlisted laparoscopic procedure, intestine (except rectum) or 44899- unlisted procedure, meckel's diverticulum and the mesentery


----------



## heathermc (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I would go with 44899.


----------



## graciejean (Apr 8, 2010)

Why would you go with 44899? This was done laparoscopically.


----------



## heathermc (Apr 8, 2010)

44899 does not necessarily mean that its done open, it's for anything re: the meckel's that is not listed.  Since there is not a code for lap removal, this is the closest thing.  It is more specific than than 44238 since its talking about the intestines in general.


----------



## Anita Johnson (Apr 9, 2010)

As a 30 year billing and coding veteran, I can tell you that "unlisted" codes are a fight to get paid.  I never use them. Good luck.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 12, 2010)

*We get paid*

We use unlisted codes when they are the most accurate way to code something. We may get a request for more info, which we happily provide along with a letter explaining why no existing CPT code was appropriate, and we get paid.

Not saying it's as easy as using an existing code.  Using the unlisted code also helps to quantify a need for developing a new specific CPT code. 

Just my opinion.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Robin R (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone once suggested to me to use 44180 - laparoscopic enterolysis.  I thought an unlisted code would be more appropriate as well.  I was wondering what everyone else thought about it.

Thanks!


----------



## acf7575 (Mar 8, 2019)

heathermc said:


> 44899 does not necessarily mean that its done open, it's for anything re: the meckel's that is not listed.  Since there is not a code for lap removal, this is the closest thing.  It is more specific than than 44238 since its talking about the intestines in general.



Too bad they don't just create a "laparoscopic modifier" we could append to already created listed codes to indicate the same service was done via another route.  I would agree with the 44899.  You can append notes to the claims when you send it and an INS note on the claim indicating that it is a "laparoscopic excision of Meckel's diverticulum" compare to open code 44800.


----------



## gscatena (Oct 22, 2021)

interesting discussion.  I found a CPT Assistant, July 2020 page 13 FAQ    Q: 44899 vs 44238 for Lap Meckel's- A: 44238, because it's the Laparoscopic unlisted intestine code.

I do like the idea of a Lap modifier.  That would come in handy.


----------

